# Bermuda grass seeds



## texastort55555 (Jan 19, 2017)

I can not find Bermuda grass seed that does not contain fertilizer! I would like to grow my own Bermuda grass, for my sulcata. Where can I buy Bermuda grass seeds?


----------



## motero (Jan 19, 2017)

Your not going to want your tortoise on it while it gets established any ways. So 2 or 3 months of constant watering later the tiny bit of seed coating will be insignificant in my opinion.


----------



## Tortoisefanatic88 (Jan 31, 2017)

Carolina pet supply will have them


----------



## texastort55555 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi. Carolina pet supply does NOT have it. Isn't that weird?


----------



## Tortoisefanatic88 (Jan 31, 2017)

texastort55555 said:


> Hi. Carolina pet supply does NOT have it. Isn't that weird?



Unbelievable. I could have swore I seen it on there before


----------



## Tortoisefanatic88 (Jan 31, 2017)

I found a website. I can't believe the price for bermuda grass seed. It's not cheap anywhere. 

http://www.seedland.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=Seedland&Category_Code=BER-common


----------



## texastort55555 (Feb 2, 2017)

Tortoisefanatic88 said:


> I found a website. I can't believe the price for bermuda grass seed. It's not cheap anywhere.
> 
> http://www.seedland.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=Seedland&Category_Code=BER-common




Thank you so much! Bermuda grass is ridiculously expensive. I wrote to Carolina pet supply, and they actually went out of their way to source it for me. They are going to get me some, but it will take a while. They are charging me $6.95 for 1/2 pound I think. Im starting to think that I am the only tortois owner who wants to give her tort a bed of bermuda grass!!!

Thank you for your help. I appreciate it.


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 2, 2017)

texastort55555 said:


> Thank you so much! Bermuda grass is ridiculously expensive. I wrote to Carolina pet supply, and they actually went out of their way to source it for me. They are going to get me some, but it will take a while. They are charging me $6.95 for 1/2 pound I think. Im starting to think that I am the only tortois owner who wants to give her tort a bed of bermuda grass!!!
> 
> Thank you for your help. I appreciate it.


Bermuda Grass seed is more expensive. Probably because it is a smaller seed and you need about 1/3 the weight of seed vs a fescue to seed an area. So when you buy a 5 lb bag of Bermuda, you will have enough to seed 3 times the area a 5 lb bag of fescue will seed. Also Bermuda seed is often hulled to improve germination time. Most seed you buy is a mixture of hulled and non hulled seed. So there is more processing involved.

Just in case you are wondering...!!!!!


----------



## Tortoisefanatic88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> Bermuda Grass seed is more expensive. Probably because it is a smaller seed and you need about 1/3 the weight of seed vs a fescue to seed an area. So when you buy a 5 lb bag of Bermuda, you will have enough to seed 3 times the area a 5 lb bag of fescue will seed. Also Bermuda seed is often hulled to improve germination time. Most seed you buy is a mixture of hulled and non hulled seed. So there is more processing involved.
> 
> Just in case you are wondering...!!!!!



Thank you. That seems to shed some light on why it is pricey.


----------



## Tom (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm sure you have your reasons for specifically seeking out bermuda grass, but I thought I'd let you know the results of years of trying all kinds of stuff at my place. I have bermuda growing in several places and it works, but I found a mix that outperforms it, and every other type of grass I'v tried.
https://www.groworganic.com/premium-horse-pasture-mix-irrigation.html

I've grown the above mix side by side with all sorts of other mixes and plain grass seeds of all types. This one outperforms them all by a wide margin. It starts better, more of it germinates, it grows faster in all seasons, and it simply provides more food for my tortoises.


----------



## Tortoisefanatic88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Tom said:


> I'm sure you have your reasons for specifically seeking out bermuda grass, but I thought I'd let you know the results of years of trying all kinds of stuff at my place. I have bermuda growing in several places and it works, but I found a mix that outperforms it, and every other type of grass I'v tried.
> https://www.groworganic.com/premium-horse-pasture-mix-irrigation.html
> 
> I've grown the above mix side by side with all sorts of other mixes and plain grass seeds of all types. This one outperforms them all by a wide margin. It starts better, more of it germinates, it grows faster in all seasons, and it simply provides more food for my tortoises.



I'm going to order some right now for spring over here. Mine still isn't big on grass yet at 1 year 9 months old but eats it mixed with anything else


----------



## Tom (Feb 2, 2017)

Tortoisefanatic88 said:


> I'm going to order some right now for spring over here. Mine still isn't big on grass yet at 1 year 9 months old but eats it mixed with anything else


That is a very good start. In time grass and grass hay will be your new best friends.  Sulcatas can eat and eat and eat and eat...


----------



## Tortoisefanatic88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Tom said:


> That is a very good start. In time grass and grass hay will be your new best friends.  Sulcatas can eat and eat and eat and eat...



I can't wait. I feel it will be much easier on mostly a grass and hay diet. This year will be exciting for me and Tank as I am expanding his enclosure soon. He be spending most of his time outside this summer as it gets very humid here and coming in at night. I have lots of goodies I've been collecting to plant in his enclosure this year


----------



## texastort55555 (Feb 6, 2017)

Tom said:


> I'm sure you have your reasons for specifically seeking out bermuda grass, but I thought I'd let you know the results of years of trying all kinds of stuff at my place. I have bermuda growing in several places and it works, but I found a mix that outperforms it, and every other type of grass I'v tried.
> https://www.groworganic.com/premium-horse-pasture-mix-irrigation.html
> 
> I've grown the above mix side by side with all sorts of other mixes and plain grass seeds of all types. This one outperforms them all by a wide margin. It starts better, more of it germinates, it grows faster in all seasons, and it simply provides more food for my tortoises.




Thank you for this information I actually do not have any specific reason for seeking out Bermuda grass. It was just something stuck in my head. So, thank you for the alternative. I will most definitely try it.


----------

